# Which is better -- X-Form or Pitch 'n Time?



## JohnG (Sep 6, 2019)

Have to raise the pitch of some tracks from 440 to 442 -- just a hair -- to match recording in Japan. 

Which is better (not faster, better outcome):

Pitch 'n Time

or

X-Form?


----------



## jsheaucsb (Sep 6, 2019)

X-form I believe is the way to go. Its also I believe based around the same algorithm that's used for Izotope RX's Radius. I've been using Radius since X-form is very expensive and the results from RX have been outstanding.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 6, 2019)

jsheaucsb said:


> X-form is very expensive



Thank you -- maybe there's a trial or something.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Sep 6, 2019)

X-form Audiosuite plugin may be included in Pro Tools HD/Ultimate if you have it. It's separate from the elastic audio x-form option which I've found to be a bit buggy sometimes.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 6, 2019)

I still use Speed (Soundtoys), not because it's the best - which it may be - but because I've had it for years and it does a great job.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 6, 2019)

I've been using Pitch 'n Time for well over a decade with good results. I haven't tried X-Form, so I can't compare. I use Melodyne and am happy with it as well.

Typically, if I need to edit a whole section/region at once, I use Pitch 'n Time; if I need control over individual notes, I use Melodyne.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## JohnG (Sep 6, 2019)

Thanks guys -- sounds like either one is pretty good. 

@Jeremy Gillam I don't see X-Form in my Pro Tools Ultimate list of FX; maybe it's somewhere else? Avid sells it, but they have a bewildering list of options to buy it with no direction on which version is needed for what task.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Sep 6, 2019)

JohnG said:


> Thanks guys -- sounds like either one is pretty good.
> 
> @Jeremy Gillam I don't see X-Form in my Pro Tools Ultimate list of FX; maybe it's somewhere else? Avid sells it, but they have a bewildering list of options to buy it with no direction on which version is needed for what task.


I jumped off the PT ship so I can't check for you but I think it may have been included in some plugin bundle they had on offer for those with a subscription or update and support plan. Maybe Avid will let you rent the full plugin rather than buy?


----------



## Scoremixer (Sep 7, 2019)

JohnG said:


> Thanks guys -- sounds like either one is pretty good.
> 
> @Jeremy Gillam I don't see X-Form in my Pro Tools Ultimate list of FX; maybe it's somewhere else? Avid sells it, but they have a bewildering list of options to buy it with no direction on which version is needed for what task.



I think this is the one you need:






Shop X-Form - Audio Plugin - Avid


X-Form is a dynamic plugin for Pro Tools for time compression/expansion and pitch-shifting.



shop.avid.com





It's a lot cheaper than I remember it being in the past (it's also not included in PT Ultimate alas)... It does have a reputation as being the best for this kind of thing, and also v slow - but I guess that's not so much of an issue in this case.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 7, 2019)

Scoremixer said:


> It's a lot cheaper than I remember it being in the past



wow -- $499 is "a lot cheaper?" I only need it for about four hours!


----------



## Scoremixer (Sep 7, 2019)

JohnG said:


> wow -- $499 is "a lot cheaper?" I only need it for about four hours!




🤷‍♂️ cheaper than Pitch'n'time... Alternatively Waves Sound Shifter is pretty decent, and can probably be had for peanuts


----------



## JohnG (Sep 7, 2019)

Scoremixer said:


> 🤷‍♂️ cheaper than Pitch'n'time... Alternatively Waves Sound Shifter is pretty decent, and can probably be had for peanuts



I'm not really complaining, exactly; just need it for a single project and that's it.


----------



## lumcas (Sep 7, 2019)

If you’re subscribed to PT Ultimate, X-form is really included in your Avid complete bundle. You should be able to download the bundle from your Avid account.






Avid Complete Plugin Bundle - Audio Plugin - Avid


The Avid Complete Plugin Bundle helps you sound your absolute best with access to every audio plugin Avid has to offer.




www.avid.com


----------



## JohnG (Sep 8, 2019)

lumcas said:


> If you’re subscribed to PT Ultimate, X-form is really included in your Avid complete bundle. You should be able to download the bundle from your Avid account.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm. My Pro Tools Ultimate subscription lapsed in June. So it appears that either I re-subscribe for a year at $599 or buy this plug-in for $499. 

X-Form appears in my Audiosuite menu in PT -- appears you have to keep your subscription up to use it? That seems a bit weird; I would have thought it was usable if you already had it installed.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 8, 2019)

Jeremy Gillam said:


> I jumped off the PT ship so I can't check for you but I think it may have been included in some plugin bundle they had on offer for those with a subscription or update and support plan. Maybe Avid will let you rent the full plugin rather than buy?



I do have it in my Audiosuite menu in PT, Jeremy. But it doesn't actually launch; appears that maybe you have to maintain your subscription to use it? Which seems odd but I guess anything is possible.


----------



## AllanH (Sep 8, 2019)

Probably not sufficient quality, but I'd give Audacity a test-run:






Change Pitch - Audacity Manual







manual.audacityteam.org





ADDED: I've never used it.


----------



## lumcas (Sep 8, 2019)

JohnG said:


> I do have it in my Audiosuite menu in PT, Jeremy. But it doesn't actually launch; appears that maybe you have to maintain your subscription to use it? Which seems odd but I guess anything is possible.



Yes, it works like that. Avid complete plug-in bundle license has an expiration date but your perpetual Pro Tools license never expires. That's why you can run the last available version of Pro Tools at the time your perpetual license lapsed. And you forgot the third option, which may be the way to go - just subscribe for a month for $85 or so, and you can use all Avid complete bundle plug-ins for that period.






Buy Pro Tools Ultimate Audio Post Production Software - Avid


Buy Pro Tools Ultimate audio production software. Create sound for movies, TV shows, video games, and more with the industry’s most used audio production software.



shop.avid.com





EDIT: Hell, if you don't need Pro Tools Ultimate and subscribe for a Vanilla version, it's around $30/month and the plugin bundle is included as well - not a bad deal if you ask me






Buy Pro Tools Studio Music Production Software - Avid


Buy Pro Tools Studio music production software. Get the complete toolset for professional music production with flexible subscriptions to Pro Tools Studio.



shop.avid.com


----------



## JohnG (Sep 8, 2019)

I have a trial version of Pitch 'n Time that works in like 1% of the time X-Form takes. Normally I'd equate "long time == better" but it's pretty hard to hear anything bad with Pitch 'n Time.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 8, 2019)

lumcas said:


> EDIT: Hell, if you don't need Pro Tools Ultimate and subscribe for a Vanilla version, it's around $30/month and the plugin bundle is included as well - not a bad deal if you ask me



You're undoubtedly right. I upgrade Pro Tools once every 10 years or so; when I do I get something pretty advanced, so I have Ultimate. Probably dumb!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 9, 2019)

lumcas said:


> EDIT: Hell, if you don't need Pro Tools Ultimate and subscribe for a Vanilla version, it's around $30/month and the plugin bundle is included as well - not a bad deal if you ask me



If you like that kind of thing.


----------



## lumcas (Sep 9, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> If you like that kind of thing.



You mean pitch shifting and time stretching? I love it.

I hate subs but this is exactly the scenario when it comes handy - I need to use a $500 plugin and that's it. It's not for a year, it's just 30 bucks and I'm out. If I didn't need Pro Tools Ultimate on a daily basis I would definitely use that.

Oh, and I almost forgot to say that AVID is a bunch of crooks, no doubt about that.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 9, 2019)

My problem is more pitch stretching and time shifting.


----------



## lumcas (Sep 9, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> My problem is more pitch stretching and time shifting.



Regarding time shifting, black holes do help immensely. You just missed Eventide Blackhole sale, it was $29. Body spaghettification is just a minor drawback.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 9, 2019)

The people who jumped into that black hole are frozen on the event horizon from my point of view (due to the infinite mass stopping time). So as far as I'm concerned there's no spaghetti.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 9, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> The people who jumped into that black hole are frozen on the event horizon from my point of view (due to the infinite mass stopping time). So as far as I'm concerned there's no spaghetti.



Matthew McCoungnnahyehadh - or however you spell it -- can withstand black holes. Saw it in that movie.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 9, 2019)

I think it’s the Lincoln he drives. It exists outside of the realm of time and space, somewhat like McConaughey’s thoughts. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## lumcas (Sep 9, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> The people who jumped into that black hole are frozen on the event horizon from my point of view (due to the infinite mass stopping time). So as far as I'm concerned there's no spaghetti.











Spaghettification - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 9, 2019)

lumcas said:


> Spaghettification - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 9, 2019)

General Relativity. Sorry.


----------

